# Life as a CF pilot



## trobious (28 May 2010)

Hi,  I'm applying to be a pilot and my chances are good.  I don't want to talk about that part.  I have so many questions about CF life.

1. Does the CF control your banking, home buying, etc?  I heard someone say that but I don't think it's accurate.

2. My dream has been to fly, but family is more important.  What length of time can I expect to be away from home if I get selected for fixed wing (any fixed wing - search and rescue, transport, instructor, fighter, patrol, etc.)?

The CF recruiting website says weeks at a time unless you are hired by the Navy and go out to sea with them for 6 months at a time.  Going away for a week or two at a time with short (or no) notice is fine with me.

I will leave it at that for now.  Please don't get impatient if these questions have already been answered somewhere else, just direct me.  I have been trying to find answers for a couple of days now.

PS: I would love to be in touch with currently serving pilots who could tell me about their lifestyle.  Alternatively, recently retired members could tell me what it was like a couple of years ago as well.

Thank you all in advance,
T


----------



## Occam (28 May 2010)

trobious said:
			
		

> 1. Does the CF control your banking, home buying, etc?  I heard someone say that but I don't think it's accurate.



Your banking is your banking, and what you do with your money is your business.  As far as home buying goes, you can do that as you please as well.  However, in accordance with established government regulations, the CF will tell you when you are permitted to move/purchase a house *and be reimbursed for associated costs such as legal fees, movers, penalties, utility disconnect/reconnect charges, etc.*.


----------



## trobious (28 May 2010)

trobious said:
			
		

> 2. My dream has been to fly, but family is more important.  What length of time can I expect to be away from home if I get selected for fixed wing (any fixed wing - search and rescue, transport, instructor, fighter, patrol, etc.)?
> 
> The CF recruiting website says weeks at a time unless you are hired by the Navy and go out to sea with them for 6 months at a time (helicopter).  Going away for a week or two at a time with short (or no) notice is fine with me.
> 
> ...



Thank you for answering my first question.  That makes way more sense than what I was told.  I have quoted my second question (with a small correction) so that people don't miss it.

Thank you again,
T


----------



## Occam (28 May 2010)

I'm not a pilot, but those timings seem reasonable from knowing a few pilots here and there.

Have you perused the "So you want to be a pilot" merged superthread?

It also contains a link to one pilot's experience through the process - http://frombootcamptoflying.blogspot.com/

As for more effective searching, try using Google using this format in the search window:  *site:army.ca questions about being a pilot*


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 May 2010)

trobious said:
			
		

> Hi,  I'm applying to be a pilot and my chances are good.  I don't want to talk about that part.



Deeds not words huh?


----------

